# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Antivirus AVG bloque mon application exe en C#

## badams

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp une application client/serveur en CSharp(elle utilise le port 10000 et 23)  et quand je l'excute, AVG antivirus la dtecte comme tant une menace. Je dois  chaque fois slectionner l'option "Autoriser" pour pouvoir lexcuter.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider  rsoudre ce problme, car j'ai cherch sur le net sans trouver de rponse.

Merc d'avance.

----------


## tomlev

En gnral la plupart des problmes dus aux antivirus peuvent tre rgls en ajoutant une signature Authenticode  l'excutable. Ca suppose bien sr d'avoir un certificat valide ( acheter auprs de VeriSign, Thawte ou autre metteur de confiance)

----------


## badams

Merci  toi Tomlev pour ta rponse, je vais faire des recherches sur Authenticode qui est une notion toute  fait nouvelle pour moi.

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Perso pour mes certificats, je vais chez GoDaddy, bien moins cher que Verisign-Thawte (qui appartiennent tous  Symantec).
http://www.godaddy.com/ssl/code-sign....aspx?ci=13314

----------

